# Applying Monday...what to expect



## newguyinGA613 (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm applying to the IBEW local 613 on Monday. A 613 member of 25 years has referred me and has also set me up with a local contracting company (the owner of the contracting company was the apprentice of the 613 member years ago) to start a job over at an International Paper plant close by. 

All I have been told so far is that I'm going to go up to the IBEW location in Atlanta and put in an application Monday morning. I will be meeting up with the owner of the contracting company either Monday after I apply or Tuesday, which is when I'll get my assignment, drug test, ect. I should start at the paper plant either mid this coming up week or the following week.

I'm curious as to what I should expect when I go to the IBEW to apply. Will I be given the aptitude test when I apply? I know there is an interview process at the IBEW. I assume that I'll apply then be called on to schedule an interview. Can anyone give me a short walk through on what to expect with the application process?

I just want to be as prepared as possible walking in there Monday morning.


----------



## newguyinGA613 (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't see an edit button. I would ask these questions to the guy who referred me, but he's busy working 16hr days for the next 7 days straight. Something I hope to be doing soon.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Bump


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I did not know they had unions in GA?
I did not know you could get in next week and be on the job next week?

But since you are going to a factory to work, maybe its different.
I know when I started at the railroad in 72, I interviewed with the RR, not the union.
Then once on the job, I had 90 days to sign up with the IBEW 1346 local.

Good luck!


----------



## newguyinGA613 (Aug 16, 2014)

John Valdes said:


> I did not know they had unions in GA?
> I did not know you could get in next week and be on the job next week?
> 
> But since you are going to a factory to work, maybe its different.
> ...



Yep we do! https://www.ibew613.org/


I'm getting placed at this plant through the contracting company. The only reason I'm getting a job so quickly is due to the person putting in a good word to the owner of the contracting company. That and the plant has a shutdown coming in September and they're going to need more pairs of hands. 


I'm not sure about necessarily when I'll be considered "in" the union. I know their training and stuff doesn't start until October. I think the owner of the contracting company (who I believe is in the IBEW) wants me to have already applied to the IBEW before I started work for him.


and thanks. I'm pretty eager to start working. I don't have much experience with this part of the working world (still young, just figured out the college route - information security and assurance - isn't really for me) but I'm great at showing up on time and willing to work all of the overtime they'll give me. 


After getting some real experience under my belt I'd like to get acquainted with a PLC training program.


----------



## newguyinGA613 (Aug 16, 2014)

Worked through the shutdown and been with the same company since then. It has been a huge learning experience. I've got my aptitude test scheduled for tomorrow. I'll update for those interested.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Great! Good luck.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

newguyinGA613 said:


> Worked through the shutdown and been with the same company since then. It has been a huge learning experience. I've got my aptitude test scheduled for tomorrow. I'll update for those interested.


So you are already working and have not been accepted into the apprenticeship program yet?

What happens if you cannot pass the test?


----------



## newguyinGA613 (Aug 16, 2014)

John Valdes said:


> So you are already working and have not been accepted into the apprenticeship program yet?
> 
> What happens if you cannot pass the test?


I'm currently classified as a "pre-apprentice". If i passed the test today, which wasn't all too bad btw, I am then classified as a first year apprentice. A pre-apprentice here in GA makes $10/hr, while a first year makes $11.65/hr. I'm looking forward to that $1.65 raise. 

If i do not pass the test then I have to wait 6 months to retake the test and I'm still classified as a $10/hr pre-apprentice.


----------

